# Stratton 12/23 "This Gondola Sucks"



## xlr8r (Dec 24, 2011)

First time at Stratton.  Unfortunately arrived at 9:00 so by the time I got up the mountain at 9:30, the fresh 4" of snow had already been tracked out by everyone else.  Did get first runs in the snowbowl as that had a delayed opening.  The best run was meadow in the snowbowl as the right side was left ungroomed over a snowmaking base.  Basically everything on the mountain was groomed except this.  Poached on some natural areas around meadow as they did not rope off the closed parts of the trail until mid morning.  But quickly felt the rocks hitting my bases, so that was the end of that.  Could see people poaching under URSA late in the day, with quite a few getting their ticket pulled by patrol. 

It was their 50th Anniversary Celebration so their was a good crowd of people for a weekday.  But they only had URSA, American Express, and the Gondola open.  It would have been nice to have a run or two open in the sunbowl to mix things up a bit.  

The Gondola really sucks as it is, they really need to replace the cabins with CWA Omegas.  I can't believe that those cabins are designed to fit "12 PEOPLE".  Its uncomfortable anyway you position yourself in there.  So because I hated the Gondola and only rode it three times, I rode American Express and URSA in combined to get to the Summit most runs.

Overall Stratton is not my kind of resort, extremely snobby.  Everyone there talked about how Stratton is so much better than the neighboring mountains of Okemo, Mount Snow and even Killington.  I'm sorry people but, to me as a mountain, Mount Snow, Okemo and Stratton, are very very similar in how they ski.  Yeah there is a nice mini fake Disney Tyrolean village that the other mountains don't have, but everything else about the place is bland.  

Best day of the year so far with the new snow, but not a mountain a feel the need to get back to anytime soon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2011)

when they get some snow, do go back.  They really do have some pretty fantastic glades.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2011)

The gondola is weird and a concept that I don't think was repeated.  It is meant for you to stand up in IIRC.  

I went in 2006 and liked it, but it is not the place I would choose to ski regularly.  Lifts are phenominal.  The place is huge but yet you can ski it all pretty easily.  Easy terrain overall, but good grooming and snowmaking.  Nice facilities.  But yes, it is a "resort" and not a ski area.


----------



## BMac (Dec 24, 2011)

Their gondola does indeed suck.  On a busy day they will cram an unbelievable amount of people in with their equipment into those things.  Even the act of getting everyone out in time can be a challenge.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> when they get some snow, do go back.  They really do have some pretty fantastic glades.



this + there gondola duz suck. Hence me and the boyz dubed it the Fartbox back in like '97. The Bro & I were most impressed w/ the glades in 1 trail pod last season. I think thats the Sun Bowl but it could be the Snow Bowl. Kinda confusing names there. Anyway Jet Pilot was our favorite...


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 25, 2011)

BMac said:


> Their gondola does indeed suck.  On a busy day they will cram an unbelievable amount of people in with their equipment into those things.  Even the act of getting everyone out in time can be a challenge.



+1 on the gondola. They do cram during the week most of the time but it depends on the day; usually, it's no more than 6 people per cabin but there's been instances where I go up with 7 people total in the gondola. Never seen how crowded it gets during the weekends though but I imagine it does. Usually, Amex stays busy; Ursa goes up about 1/3 full and at Sunbowl, upper six pack barely has anyone on it if it is open; sometimes it is closed or they run it for a few hours which makes it hard to enjoy the upper mountain of that area. The lower one goes about 1/4 occupied.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 25, 2011)

gondola def is terrible and I hate the atmosphere and fake village. That said, I do like the mountain when I go there..


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 25, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> gondola def is terrible and I hate the atmosphere and fake village. That said, I do like the mountain when I go there..



Same here; mountain is a solid intermediate mountain. If you're big into skiing the steeps, you'd better look elsewhere though. Though, there's some areas that can get tough for an upper intermediate where there's big moguls and they do have their good stashes in the woods and other sweet areas.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Out of the Big 3 in southern VT. (Okemo, Mt. Snow, Stratton) Stratton is the best mountain in my opinion. While it is mostly a well groomed intermediate mountain there is enough fairly challenging terrain to keep a good skier occupied for a day or more. Their long intermediate cruising trails while not steep have a better pitch to them then what is mostly found at the other two mountains.

I can't say anything bad about their gondola. Had a very good experience riding that lift on an empty day with my wife that would probably be deleted if I explained.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 25, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I can't say anything bad about their gondola. Had a very good experience riding that lift on an empty day with my wife that would probably be deleted if I explained.



so I'm assuming you may have a slightly different pet-name for there gondola then I do... I would love to read that explantion before it gets deleted ...


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 25, 2011)

I could understand getting aggravated if they tried packing 12 into each gondola, normally it's 8 or 9. I don't see it as a big deal, you're protected from the cold/wind and usually 6-7 get to sit. I've been in trams and funitels where it was so crowded you couldn't even scratch your ass. IMO if you are at the bottom it's a helluva lot quicker then taking two chairs up. The Gondola hardly ever stops but the chairs do constantly especially when the mountain is busy.


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2011)

xlr8r said:


> Overall Stratton is not my kind of resort, extremely snobby.  Everyone there talked about how Stratton is so much better than the neighboring mountains of Okemo, Mount Snow and even Killington.



I stopped dissin' areas and skiers a long time ago.  More experience people like me [once Greg cured me of the flatland dissin') and perhaps you, (no insult intended) can be just as snobby about others who either don't have the opportunity to get around or are perfectly satisfied at Stratton.  

So consider the source.  I've heard teens dis' practically anything in their path, have to one-up their buddies and show off.  I know several people who go there for the convenience and the familiarity the resort provides.  The majority of skiers are intermediates and that's where the resorts target.  The voices on this forum are absolutely more passionate about skiing than the vast majority of skiers.

In terms of fake-Tyrolean villages, have you checked out Vail's village?  Its a village on steriods.  Well done, but I can't afford to shop there.  No matter, the mountain terrain is outstanding!

Now the arrogance may be real or perceived, I don't know.  I've certainly seen a lot of expensive and underutilized equipment at Stratton.  If they are happy spending the majority of the day inside swapping lies and stories, let them have it.  They spend the money.

My philosophy is quite simple.  If you get to the bottom and you have a smile on your face, that's all that really matters.   After all, it's just adults playing in the snow!nn


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 26, 2011)

Well put Billski; I've only gone into the village one time when I did ski and stay. I've been to Stratton about 6 other times and I've always used the Sunbowl Lodge as I've always went with the bus since that's where they are forced to go. Never really go in that main lodge otherwise than to use the restroom. But holy moly; I couldn't imagine them cramming 8 or 9 people into those gondolas. 

When there's been 7 when I've been there, the 7th person is standing and its about crowded as the k1 at Killington having the full 8 people. And yet there's yuppies over there that complain when you try to fit in and be the 8th person with a reasonable sized 5 minute line in singles. Can see why they wouldn't want to fill every cabin 100% at the skyeship base to keep things moving at the midstation though.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 26, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> The gondola is weird and a concept that I don't think was repeated.  It is meant for you to stand up in IIRC.



Whistler has the same style cabins, but it's probably double the length and vert.  Hopefully they'll both upgrade one of these days.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 26, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Same here; mountain is a solid intermediate mountain. If you're big into skiing the steeps, you'd better look elsewhere though. Though, there's some areas that can get tough for an upper intermediate where there's big moguls and they do have their good stashes in the woods and other sweet areas.



I hate the gondola at Stratton. It is uncomfortable even when you are the only one in it. They do over-cram it on busy weekends, which makes it worse.  It is often on wind hold. And the lines become absurd on most mid-winter weekends. 

Also, in my experience they almost never have moguls, anywhere. After 4 years of skiing Stratton 15+ days a year, we had to switch. The gondola, lack of moguls, the afternoon shadows, the crowd that all-too-often lives up to the stereotypes, it just wasn't for us.

All that being said, the glades are notable. Worth a day or two a year.


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 27, 2011)

That gondola surely is awkward and uncomfortable.  Not a fan.

I didn't shop at the village there, but besides making parking more difficult it doesn't bother me.  Seems like at least there are a few food/beer choices available and maybe something to do for those staying overnight.


----------



## catskills (Dec 27, 2011)

billski said:


> My philosophy is quite simple.  If you get to the bottom and you have a smile on your face, that's all that really matters.   After all, it's just adults playing in the snow!nn



+1

I will add that evaluating a ski area when many of the trails are still closed is probably junk science at best.

Jackson Hole right now has no trails opened off the top of the mountain and the TRAM is closed to skiers and snowboarders.  All double diamond trails are closed.   Saying that Jackson Hole sucks without ever experiencing skiing 4,000+ vertical feet off the top of the mountain down through the hobacks or skiing Alta chutes in deep powder would be extremely short sided.  

BTW Jackson Hole TRAM has 100 people standing up in the box where the last few folks getting in turn and walk backwards pushing on people to get into the TRAM box.  Does 100 people in a box smell? you betcha.   Real skiers and riders don't seem to mind, because the skiing and riding is AWESOME!!!!!!  If you don't like the smell go ski and ride someplace else.  :roll:


----------



## gladerider (Dec 27, 2011)

Best glades in SVT hands down. I spend at least 4-6 days a year just for that.  As far as the gondi is concerned, i may be on it once the entire day so I don't mind. I'd prefer the gondi at stratton over long lines at mt snow on weekends.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 27, 2011)

gladerider said:


> Best glades in SVT hands down.


*cough* Magic *cough*


----------



## gladerider (Dec 27, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> this + there gondola duz suck. Hence me and the boyz dubed it the Fartbox back in like '97. The Bro & I were most impressed w/ the glades in 1 trail pod last season. I think thats the Sun Bowl but it could be the Snow Bowl. Kinda confusing names there. Anyway Jet Pilot was our favorite...



there are glades in both of those. from the sun bowl lodge. there is a decent sized glades to the right of the sunrise express as you ride up. there are woods you can go in around the snow bowl chair. a lot of fun.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 27, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> *cough* Magic *cough*



i've been to magic a couple of times, but didn't come away thinking it was better than stratton. may be i need to hook up with someone more knowledgeable in the woods. i do like the mountain and when i went i was lucky with nearly 10 inches of fresh and the trail under the liftline was awesome. looks like i need to go back.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 27, 2011)

Ask someone to show you around. Most of the glades at Magic are not on the map...


----------



## Ice Queen (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree that the fake village sucks, and I found that the entire vibe at Stratton is awful. I hated it the weekend I spent there a few years ago. We were having lunch at one of the lodges with cafeteria type dining and looking around, no one seemed to be smiling or laughing. It was just odd. 

Vail is even worse in that respect. What were they thinking? I'll stick to places that have real towns from now on.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2011)

no area in the east warrants a gondola...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Dec 31, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> this + there gondola duz suck. Hence me and the boyz dubed it the Fartbox back in like '97. The Bro & I were most impressed w/ the glades in 1 trail pod last season. I think thats the Sun Bowl but it could be the Snow Bowl. Kinda confusing names there. Anyway Jet Pilot was our favorite...



I'll never forget when we popped the cork on the champagne and that kid asks his mom

- "Mommy, What's Champagne?"

- "It's like grape juice....but for adults"

and then McCauley ripped one ...and it's been known as Fartbox ever since...good times


----------



## Harvey (Jan 1, 2012)

I've skied Stratton once, and wouldn't call myself a fan.

But +1 on billski's comment.  IMO any generalization about a large group of people is bound to have inaccuracies.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 1, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> The Gondola really sucks as it is, they really need to replace the cabins with CWA Omegas.  I can't believe that those cabins are designed to fit "12 PEOPLE".  Its uncomfortable anyway you position yourself in there.



Apparently you've never had the pleasure of riding the Cabriolet cattle car at the Creek. The only good thing about it is it's over quickly.



xlr8r said:


> Overall Stratton is not my kind of resort, extremely snobby.
> Everyone there talked about how Stratton is so much better than the neighboring mountains of Okemo, Mount Snow and even Killington.



Sounds like Magic would be much more your cup of tea in southern Vermont. Meanwhile, just turn up the volume of your iPod so you don't have to hear them. I haven't been to Stratton in years due to the things you describe, not to mention the cost, but I admit the glades were memorable. 



billski said:


> My philosophy is quite simple.  If you get to the bottom and you have a smile on your face, that's all that really matters.   After all, it's just adults playing in the snow!nn



I concur Bill.  
For me the formula is simple: *snow + gravity = fun*.  Everything else is just a distraction.

Think snow!


----------



## halifax (Jan 2, 2012)

Hate the Stratton gondola, it is the definition of cattle car. Don't be the last one in, because you end up pressed against the door the whole trip. Not a good feeling. And what's up with the staircase that has to be climbed to get in the gondi? Stratton ... no thanks.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 2, 2012)

halifax said:


> Hate the Stratton gondola, it is the definition of cattle car. Don't be the last one in, because you end up pressed against the door the whole trip. Not a good feeling. And what's up with the staircase that has to be climbed to get in the gondi? Stratton ... no thanks.



Yeah I agree, why didn't they put in an escalator... next time there I'm gonna ride the 2 chairs to get to the top... I don't care if it takes longer or if I freeze my nuts off, I won't be riding in that shitty ass gondola... thank god for this thread!


----------



## halifax (Jan 2, 2012)

A ground-loading gondola would have been nice. Some of us have knees that don't like stairs in ski boots... pretty common in the Over-50 set who've been hammering those things for a lot of years. :wink:


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2012)

halifax said:


> A ground-loading gondola would have been nice. Some of us have knees that don't like stairs in ski boots... pretty common in the Over-50 set who've been hammering those things for a lot of years. :wink:



My brain is gone, but my knees are my most crucial asset for skiing.  I've seen so many folks our age blow out their knees.  Game over.  I want to ski right to the funeral home, so it's time to be a bit more pokey.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 2, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> no area in the east warrants a gondola...



I'm not sure what criteria you are using for "warrants," but mine has to do somewhat with difficult destination terminals and primarily about avoiding unpleasant weather. Whistler's gondolas are all from the base village so they can shield people from the rain (and sell sight seeing tickets).  Stratton, Loon, and Sugarloaf (any time now), all certainly warrant a gondola several days a year...




Ice Queen said:


> I agree that the fake village sucks, and I found that the entire vibe at Stratton is awful. I hated it the weekend I spent there a few years ago. We were having lunch at one of the lodges with cafeteria type dining and looking around, no one seemed to be smiling or laughing. It was just odd.
> 
> Vail is even worse in that respect. What were they thinking? I'll stick to places that have real towns from now on.



I like the village. They also have a pretty good cellar bar if I recall.



carbonXshell said:


> Yeah I agree, why didn't they put in an escalator... next time there I'm gonna ride the 2 chairs to get to the top... I don't care if it takes longer or if I freeze my nuts off, I won't be riding in that shitty ass gondola... thank god for this thread!



I tend to do the two chair thing too, but if I recall, they are mostly 6-packs, which suck for boarders.


----------



## woofydoggie (Jul 7, 2014)

halifax said:


> A ground-loading gondola would have been nice. Some of us have knees that don't like stairs in ski boots... pretty common in the Over-50 set who've been hammering those things for a lot of years. :wink:



They put their ambulance bay and garage under the gondola and the area wasn't great for a ground loading gondola.


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 7, 2014)

Is strattons new gondi cars up yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Is strattons new gondi cars up yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




They are just starting the process this week. In addition to the new gondola cars, the cable is also being replaced so the process is a little more involved than just simply changing the cars out. Everything is scheduled to be completed by August 29th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

Anything else happening at Stratton?


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jul 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Anything else happening at Stratton?



Yoga...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Yoga...



:lol:

No on-mountain improvements?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:
> 
> No on-mountain improvements?



duh ! ! !


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jul 9, 2014)

A couple years ago they added two new trails in the sunbowl area. The couple times I've been up there they were not open.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 13, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> A couple years ago they added two new trails in the sunbowl area. The couple times I've been up there they were not open.



All new trails in the Sunbowl were open when I visited this year.  I think they are now done expanding the Sunbowl as there are now about a dozen ways down there.  There is a note on their trail map for future trails in the Snowbowl though, might happen when they replace that lift in a couple years.


----------

